#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-01
<smoser> erichammond, your input on bug 505482 woudl be appreciated.
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 505482 in euca2ools "euca-bundle-vol dies with "Invalid cert"" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505482
<erichammond> smoser: beat ya to it
<erichammond> smoser: but it's still a good idea to ping me out of band as I can hardly find the stuff I should pay attention to in all of the launchpad bug emails I get.
<smoser> thanks erichammond
<erichammond> I should probably be taken off of the virt team to stop those emails.
<erichammond> or I'll finally get around to implementing the right email filters.
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-03
<natea> erichammond: ping
<natea> erichammond: i've got a quick question for you about the ec2-bundle-vol cmd
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-04
<flaccid> sorry i'm a bit late
<flaccid> last night at RightScale we released Ubuntu 9.10 multi-cloud images. We also have a ubuntu and centos build ServerTemplates that will be released soon
<flaccid> if you have any questions or problems regarding the new karmic images, please feel free to post on the forums or raise a ticket with support
<flaccid> apologies if the above was already announced here.
<erichammond> natea: Feel free to ask questions here.  No need to address me directly.
<flaccid> what is the status of ext4 support in amazon ec2 ?
<smoser> erichammond, or anyone
<smoser> http://alestic.com/2010/01/ec2-ebs-boot-ubuntu
<smoser> says " Depending on what you want to keep from the above process, there are various things that you might want to clean up."
<smoser> shoot. never mind.
<smoser> user reading error.
<erichammond> smoser: were you thinking of cleaning up things on the image?
<smoser> no. i thought it was saying you could delete the snapshot after youd' regiestered it
<erichammond> ah.
<smoser> sort of like unix file semantics
<smoser> it could work like that, might be useful.
<erichammond> Fortunately EC2 prevents the deletion of snapshots that are registered AMIs
<smoser> ie, you could delete  snapshot and it woudl stick around as long as a handle was open.
<smoser> oh. really. that is good.
<erichammond> Unlike the way that they let you delete AMI-registered S3 bundles.
<smoser> yeah
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-05
<flaccid> anyone know what the status of ext4 and ec2 is, particularly pertaining to ubuntu 9.10 >= images?
<erichammond> flaccid: There is a discussion of this on the ec2ubuntu mailing list.
<erichammond> Look for smoser's recent post.
<flaccid> thanks mate, i havnt had time to read that list yet properly. i'll look it up
<erichammond> http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/
<flaccid> ty
<erichammond> http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/e940bd36e454c3ef
<smoser> flaccid, kernel refresh will come up soon that will give you ext4 support.
<smoser> in the kernel.
<flaccid> thanks smoser
<smoser> but the images will still be ext3
<flaccid> ok so http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/fbf13c0855bb7fcd/3db0cf5153a1cfe1?lnk=gst&q=ext4 and http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/e940bd36e454c3ef and http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/cfca179e77a880f/b60564262fe48e2e?lnk=gst&q=ext4
<flaccid> anything i missed?
<smoser> flaccid, i'll start a karmic build and the kernel mentioned in bug 428692 will get attached to it
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 428692 in linux-ec2 "ec2 kernel needs CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y and other config changes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428692
<smoser> it will be a "-testing" kernel, but we want to test that and then move it to released.
<flaccid> ok thanks smoser
<smoser> so, if you can do some sniffing on the image, that would be wonderful.
<flaccid> would like to, just a matter of finding time
